
Daily life in a federal prison (2014) - Tomte
http://fortune.com/2014/07/07/matthew-kluger-talks/
======
Fjolsvith
I did 7+ years in the federal system. This is a very accurate account of daily
life in the system.

The only topic he didn't mention was Diesel Therapy, and he probably never
experienced it because he was careful about following the rules.

This is where an inmate starts to cause all kinds of legal problems for either
the prison staff or the federal administration. Say they sued them and have a
good case. What will happen is the BOP will put that inmate on a private
prison transport and start driving them around the country. You get to spend
your nights in a jail holding cell. You will almost never get access to a
phone during your therapy. You may never get a shower during your many months
of travel.

And you will miss your court filing dates.

